# Cambio de fuente de Poder



## Justo Medina (Sep 10, 2005)

Tengo una fuente de poder quemada, es una ATX de 300W.
Mi pregunta es puedo colocar una fuente de poder ATX 450W ya que la de 300W no se consigue.

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 10, 2005)

Hola Justo, es probable que la fuente de 350w se halla quemado por sobrecarga, por eso lo mas recomendable es utilizar una de mayor potencia, 450w esta bien.


----------



## panchov290 (Oct 15, 2005)

No hay problema ya que la fuente te seguirá dando los voltajes necesario lo que cambia es que puedes agregar mas cosas al pc ya sea discos duros, ventiladores ya que tendrás una fuente con mas potencia , es decir podrás alimentar mas carga.


----------

